# Can't get my ZTE 4G modem and D-Link router to work together



## Rogge (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi! I'm new here, and I have a problem with my D-Link router and modem (4G).

First things first, I guess you need to know my system specs and OS?
IBM Lenovo Thinkpad T420s with Windows 7 ultimate, everything is updated.

The modem is a ZTE MF832 (4G).
The router is a D-Link DWR-116, with updated firmware.

When the modem is connected directly to a computer (anyone) it works flawless, and connects within 15-20 seconds.

Also the router does work, just not with this modem. And I can _not _figure out why, and what I'm doing wrong.

The manual states that this modem should work together with the modem, and vice versa.


Any clues on what it could be?


Oh, and "why" did I get this modem? The old one was slower, and sometimes shut itself down.


Thanks and happy easter!


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2015)

OK

The list mentions the 823 but not the 832

So it might not be compatible yet. 
Try a firmware upgrade if there is one


----------



## Rogge (Apr 2, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> OK
> 
> The list mentions the 823 but not the 832
> 
> ...



Sorry, mistake from my side (typo), it should be *MF823*
The firmware is upgraded, according to the modem (Latest version installed)

Also, I noticed that the router and modem shares same login in IP: 168.192.0.1

Can't change it on the modem, but I can change it on the router. Should I try that, and change it to what?

Thanks!


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 3, 2015)

Change the DHCP IP range on the router


----------



## Rogge (Apr 3, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Change the DHCP IP range on the router


Ok, thanks for the reply. I'll test that and come back later when I have tested it.


----------



## Rogge (Apr 3, 2015)

Ok, so I changed the routers IP address to 192.168.20.17

But I'm a bit unsure about the DHCP part..

The router IP adress was changed, the Default Subnet mask is unchangedd (255.255.255.0).

DHCP Server is "enabled".
DHCP server range is 50 to 199 (untouched).
DHCP Lease time is 86400 seconds (untouched).

And then I have the part that is blank:
Primary DNS IP Address
Secondary DNS IP Address

Primary WINS IP Address
Secondary WINS IP Address

But what should I set the DHCP IP Range to?


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 3, 2015)

well as long as the IP address range is different then the modem so you can access them both instead of the problem you had. 

for DNS use google or opendns for those.


----------



## Rogge (Apr 3, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> well as long as the IP address range is different then the modem so you can access them both instead of the problem you had.
> 
> for DNS use google or opendns for those.


Well, right now the modem is connected directly to the computer. When I connect it to the router it lights up, but it doesn't "flash" the light (modem has established a connection to the internet).

The problem is that it doesn't connect. I'm trying to figure out:
1. Should I rollback the firmware (if possible).
2. Should I buy another router.
3. None of this would have happened if the previous person who lived in this appartment stole the Optical Modem from the wall (that belongs to the apartment, and property owner). A new one costs around 400$... ....Should I pay for a new one??


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 3, 2015)

can't the apartment pay for a new one? If it's included in your lease  you should get one!

does the router have a a status page for the modem?


----------



## Rogge (Apr 3, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> can't the apartment pay for a new one? If it's included in your lease  you should get one!
> 
> does the router have a a status page for the modem?



Yes, it always say "Disconnected" or "Not connected". I was thinking if I was able to reach the modem via the router. The modem tries to connect, I can see it.
Is there anything special I should look for? I'll see if there are other settings and either write them here or post a picture if possible.

Example: I can choose manual connection in the modem's menu, so if it is possible (somehow) to reach the modem's page which is 192.168.0.1 (different from the routers login page).

I have not spoken to the persons responsible for housing the previous person in this apartment as yet, but yes - they should get a hold of the previous owner and ask him/her to return the modem.


Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 3, 2015)

does another 4G modem work?


----------



## Rogge (Apr 3, 2015)

The other modem is faulty and only supports 3G, has poor connection (signal strength).
I found out, however, that in the settings for the modem - in the router it tries to "dial" a number. It was #99*. Erased it. Then it set it to #777..
My head is like "wtf, I did erase it, why did it put a new one there?!". It also tries to set a password (pin?). I know that the SIM cards pin is 0000.

But it should be all set to auto.

I'll try until I get it to work. If I do, I'll post what I did.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 3, 2015)

does your router have any specific APN or login settings?

I know mine does and as well as my aruba networks access points


----------



## Rogge (Apr 3, 2015)

Problem solved!
Did a rollback to 03b03 instead of the 04b03..
...and Voilá - using them both now.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice,. Lol


----------



## Rogge (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi, I'm back. Guess what...
...it stopped functioning again.

I noticed that my PS3 refused to connect to it, so I tried some changes, and uhm... I think I have broken the router.
It does say however, that it (the router) is connected to the internet, and the modem is flashing it's nice green light (4G activated), however - no response via ethernet cable or WiFi connection.

My brain tells me "Give up", but I'm a very persistent person and I seldom listen to my brain when I try something I absolutely do not understand!

Let's see what else I can destroy today, perhaps my laptop...



Ok, so I get "NAT Type-3". I need to open up ports (?) on the router. Trying to google my way, but I guess I'm not that good to know what, when, where or how to do anything on the router.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 10, 2015)

how did you break the router?


----------



## Rogge (Apr 10, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> how did you break the router?


Well not really "break" it, but I sure did mess it up: Some times the internet doesn't work, now it does.
But instead I get the "NAT Type-3" message.

So, after reading (thanks to Google), i have to perform a port forwarding. Ok.. And how? Where?! I have an advanced tab, etc. I have even tried to find answers via Youtube.. But the D-Link router there had different options compared to mine, this stays the same no matter what firmware I use.

Somewhere I think this is pointless, because I should not have these issues. It states that it is "Plug 'N' Play".


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 10, 2015)

did you try statically setting another DNS??


----------



## Rogge (Apr 11, 2015)

How do I perform that task on the router? I don't even know what tab to enter.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 11, 2015)

Should be WAN settings


----------



## Rogge (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh, and one more thing - the latest firmware 1.04 (EU), does NOT work with the modem, it does not connect at all to the net..


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 12, 2015)

ugh... I'd get a new modem if I were you.


----------



## Rogge (Apr 12, 2015)

Modem works great, router does not...


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 12, 2015)

try reflashing to the other working firmware


----------



## Rogge (Apr 13, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> try reflashing to the other working firmware


Yes, see now there is the catch - there are only 3 different firmware versions:
1.02 (working but not entirely stable), 1.03 (also working but less stable, some new functions added) and the 1.04 (does not work at all with the modem, for some odd reason it refuses to connect).

I'm trying to figure out "what" makes this not work, for now the only thing I can think of is it's 4G mode - since it changes the APN (did I spell it correctly?) and other stuff.
The old modem was only 3G, but the ISP gives you 4G if you have a USB dongle for this.

The new APN is "4g.comviq.se". The old one was "data.comviq.se" (or similar). However if I recall correctly, is that when I use firmware 1.04, it gives me an extra "Comviq" in the list of Internet Service Providers.. The two other firmwares do not. Also, I think it had more options, say - there perhaps I need to manually add the APN and not use auto settings.


I work late everyday this week, so I don't have much time to go over it's settings, and where I work is not a good place to bring a computer and fiddle with. So I'll try in the evenings if I'm not to tired.

If nothing works, I'll get another router that supports the 4G. Or just pay the 400$ and get the fibre optical modem instead (feels like I'm wasting enough money already).


Other stuff I have tried - using an extended USB (2.0) cable, of around 2 meters. Have an extra - same length, but does not remove the issue that someone else had of "interference". I did not have that issue earlier, I still thing it's down to the router since the modem is working great (using it right now).


Good night!


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 14, 2015)

Try the working but unstable firmware, at least the modem would work.


----------



## Rogge (Apr 19, 2015)

Maybe the GHz signals collide with each other (LTE on the modem)? Since I can change that on the WiFi part on the router, should I try that??

Mostly the router is used so that the PS3 unit can connect to the rest of the world, for say playing Destiny.
The modem is used directly to the computer(s).


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 19, 2015)

yeah I recommend either 1,6,or 11, as those are non-overlapping channels.


----------



## Rogge (Apr 26, 2015)

Problem solved!!!
How I did it? I bought a new router - Dovado Tiny. The router worked almost directly out of the box (some minor changes in router were made).

I did however notice "why" the ZTE did not work as it should - the 4G could not get a complete connection, this because of the APN was not available on the D-Link.
But it was there on the Dovado. The APN was 4g.comviq.se, and this option was already in the Dovado as a setting I could pick from.

So the old router? I'll give it to my enemy...


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 26, 2015)

Its a dlink. @Mussels can tell you and I can tell you how borked they are.


----------

